# ReQueening



## Maplecrest Farm (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all! This is my second season of keeping two hives. Both have done very well this season, and I am excited to begin honey harvest. One question... to requeen or not to requeen. Hives are healthy, queen-right, with good proportion of brood/pollen/honey. I have been told it is good management to requeen every fall... opinions?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

This is one of those questions where you'll get some diverse opinions. Yes, I've read the "requeen annually" recommendations. However, since I have only a few hives to manage, I don't replace queens unless they give me a reason. As long as they're producing well, they can stay on the job.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup ask 20 bee keepers this question and you are sure to get 21 to 25 answers, some one or two always changes their mind several times.

After keeping good records on things like the weather and honey production from our colonies, we have found queens to work well for at least 3 years. We normally replace them in mid summer to fall of the 4th year unless the hive is showing signs the queens egg laying abilty has fallen off.

We raise our own queens so the cost isn't a issue for us.


 Al


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We plan to requeen in the spring, but our reason has to do with the bees getting too hot, as in mean. In this area, the new queens tend to mate with the Africanized bees, so that over time the hive goes from docile to quite aggressive. We're planning to requeen in the hopes of taming them back down.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

http://bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#requeening


----------



## Maplecrest Farm (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks to all for the info and opinions! It is tough to make a decision without a mentor, so it REALLY helps to have a sounding board. Thanks again!


----------

